# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل:ضوء النهار المشرق على صفحات الازهار للحسن بن احمد الجلال/مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

  ضوء النهار 
المشرق على صفحات الازهار 
للحسن بن احمد الجلال اليمني
عنوان المخطوطة:  ضوء النهار المشرق على صفحات الازهار            
المؤلف: الجلال اليمني ، الحسن بن احمد         
تاريخ النسخ: ق 12 هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: 217.8 ض ج
الوصف: نسخة جيدة ، خط نسخ حسن         
الرقم العام: 7870
الوصف المادي: ج1 ( 282 ق)، 29 س ؛ 33 × 22 سم         
المراجع: الاعلام 2 : 196 ، الجامع الكبير بصنعاء / الغربية :267
الموضوع:     الزيدية ،فقه -2- المذاهب الاسلامية
الإحالات:     ا - المؤلف ب - تاريخ النسخ -ج- شرح الازهار

رابط التحميل:
http://www.mediafire.com/?nhzzzzmjc0l
ـــــ
 اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا  :  اللهم أعط ممسكا تلفا 

موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------

